# Invertir señal de control



## jomaroga (Feb 28, 2007)

Muy buenas a todos, lo primero mi presentacion, soy tecnico electronico, pero no ejerzo, aunque a veces me meto en algunos ambolaos. Pues mi pregunta es la siguiente; necesito invertir una señal de control, tengo una salida que controla un variador de frecuencia, esta salida variable que va de 0 V. a 10 V. , y ahora mismo cuando tengo 0 V. el variador se pone a 50 Hz , y con los 10 V. me hace una salida en el varidaor de 0 Hz. (mas o menos). Pues bien, necesito invertir la señal, o sea, que cuando tenga 10 V. a la salida del control, tengo que transformarla en 0 V. , y con los 0 V. de salida del control convertirla en 10 V. a la entrada del inversor. No tengo posiblilidad de cambiarlo con parametros en el inversor ni en el aparato de control. Tendria que ser un circuito sencillo, o con transistor o con algun operacional. GRACIAS y SALUDOS


----------



## Apollo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola jomaroga:

Gracias por la presentación y Bienvenido a la comunidad, te recuerdo que en el título de tu escrito sólo debes poner la información relativa al tema, para que al hacer una búsqueda podamos encontrarlo fácilmente.

Saludos


----------



## perik (Feb 28, 2007)

Utiliza un OP en modo inversor con Ganancia=1, osea la R de entrada del mismo valor que la R de realimentacion.


----------



## jomaroga (Mar 1, 2007)

Muy bien, voy ha probar, ya os ire comentando. GRACIAS y SALUDOS


----------



## jomaroga (Mar 12, 2007)

Hola de nuevo, pues despues de hacer las pruebas con el circuito que me enviaron de un OP en modo inversor....decir que no era eso lo que esperaba, quiza sea que me explique mal, pero explico.
Con este montaje (modo inversor) tengo los siguientes resultados

IN = 1v OUT = -1 v
IN = 5v OUT = -5v
IN = 8v OUT = -8v

  Bien, pero eso no es lo que quiero, asi que lo explico segudamente:

In = 0 v OUT = 10v
IN = 2v OUT = 8v
IN = 6v OUT = 4v
IN = 10v OUT = 0v

    Pues eso, que con una tension variable de 0 a 10v a la entrada, tendria que convertirla en la salida inversamente proporcional descendiente o ascendente, segun entrada, pero siempre en positivo, NO INVERTIR A NEGATIVO . Bueno espero haberme explicado, pues dados las gracias de antemano.
SALUDOS


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yo diria que se la primer respuesta no esta mal. Se trata efectivamente de un inversor de ganancia unitaria pero con el detalle de que tiene un offset de salida de 10V, es decir que a la salida de tu amplificador de ganancia -1 deberías sumarle una tensión fija de 10V.
Se entiende lo que estoy tratando de decir?

Saludos.


----------



## jomaroga (Mar 13, 2007)

Me he estado informaciónrmando, y quiza el circuito mas propio seria un Diferenciador o restador, con respecto a tu consejo mustangV8 .....  te entiendo, pero donde aplico la tension fija ??? SALUDOS


----------



## jade0007 (Abr 16, 2011)

hola jomaroga....la idea de un A.O con ganancia 1 en modo inversor es una buena opción y muy fácil de implementar...el problema esta en si usa un A.O con un integrado como el LM 741 lo que sucede con este tipo de integrado es que tiene offset la manera de solucionar esto es con un potenciometro entre los pines 5 y 1  no me acuerdo muy bien...pero lo mejor es usar un LF 353 el cual no tiene ese inconveniente del offset de esta manera se puede invertir la señal sin inconvenientes...


----------



## argenpato (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola amigos, este es mi primer comentario, soy nuevo y estoy iniciándome en la electrónica también.tengo el mismo problema que *jomaroga* alguien podría poner algún esquema de los circuitos que proponen?muchas gracias


----------



## rojjo (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola:

ya que tienes el inversor, ahora haz un sumador, teniendo como referencia 10V(fijos), a este le metes la señal que te da el inversor y listo.

entrada control      salida inversor    salida sumador
0                                0                      10
1                                -1                      9
5                                 -5                      5
10                                -10                   0

saludos


----------

